# Mystery Shoppers rank BMW Dealerships 4th Place



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

The BMW dealership experience is similar in UK.

Audi/Volkswagon certainly not.


----------



## Milliwatt Rob (Aug 27, 2016)

In shopping for a CPO BMW late this summer, I visited three BMW dealerships. Two were fine. The third one lied to me constantly. I will never go back there.


----------



## acefuture (Jun 21, 2014)

Based on the graph I'd say it's more accurate to title this piece "Mystery Shoppers rank BMW Dealerships tied for 5th Place".


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Car shopping is changing, key clicking rather than tire kicking. 

When we bought ours it took less than an hour from welcome to goodby new owners. We were traveling when Milady Wife decided that she wanted a bigger car, and told me to turn west. "What can we do for you?" "We'd like to see L123456." "Why that one?" "It's a diesel."

Like so many brick-and-mortar businesses, they can only beat on-line sales in service.


----------



## jrshc (May 7, 2016)

I'd really like to get more detail on how they ranked Tesla dead last.


----------

